# هل السيد المسيح آتى ليلقي ناراً وسيفاً على الأرض؟



## mahmoud.cio (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ، سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

اللهم إجمعنا في الدار الآخرة مع الشهداء والصديقين ورسولنا محمد والأنبياء من آدم وحتى المسيح عليهم السلام أجمعين 

... منذ يومين وانا أدخل الى هذا الموقع الذي شوقني أن أقرأ وأتعلم وآخذ العبر والفائدة 

أود أولا أن أقول كلمة تقريب ،، فيا إخواني المسحيين ،، لو لم يجمعنا دين ،، فإنها لغة وأوطان ومحبة كلها تجمعنا ، فلا أريد ان تتغير نظرتي بكم مما قرأته كثيرا 

إن في ديننا من يكفر أو يسب المسيح عيسى ابن مريم فقد كفر بالاسلام

لا نريد منكم ان تعاملونا بالمثل ،، فقط احترموا مشاعرنا ولا تؤذونا في نبينا ، فقد قرأت من الكلام ما يجرح الكثير الكثير  

هذه مقدمة بسيطة لانه اول موضوع اكتبه في هذا المنتدى 

سؤالي لكم 
انتم تقولون ، ان دين المسيحية هو دين السلام ودين المحبة 
ولكن قرأت بعض الآيات في الانجيل أراها تناقض هذا القول 

(" فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أَعْتَرِفُ أَنَا أَيْضًا بِهِ قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، 33 وَلكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُني قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. 37 مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، 38 وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُني فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. 39 مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا، وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ حَيَاتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا. 40 مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُني يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 41 مَنْ يَقْبَلُ نَبِيًّا بِاسْمِ نَبِيٍّ فَأَجْرَ نَبِيٍّ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُ بَارًّا بِاسْمِ بَارّ فَأَجْرَ بَارّ يَأْخُذُ، 42 وَمَنْ سَقَى أَحَدَ هؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَارِ كَأْسَ مَاءٍ بَارِدٍ فَقَطْ بِاسْمِ تِلْمِيذٍ، فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَهُ ")
إنجيل متى_الإصحاح (10)


هل يقول المسيح عيسى بن مريم هذا ؟؟ 
أرجو التوضيح وبكل هدوء ودون تعصب .. فأنا هنا للبحث عن الحقيقة 

سلام ونعمة ،،،​*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

لم أجد رد من أحد بعد ......  

بحثت عن تفسير لهذه الآية فوجدت الآتي



> يُعلق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه الحرب القاسية، بقوله: [ليس فقط الأصدقاء والزملاء يقفون ضدّ الإنسان بل حتى الأقرباء، فتنقسم الطبيعة على ذاتها... ولا تقف الحرب على من هم في بيت واحد أيّا كانوا، وإنما تقوم حتى بين الذين هم أكثر حبًا لبعضهم البعض، بين الأقرباء جدًا



أي حرب قاسية يتحدث عنها القديس ؟؟ 
نعم هناك حرب قد تحدث في البيوت وبين الإنسان ونفسه وبينه وبين أقرب الناس 
ولكن ،،  إقرأوا النص الإنجيلي : ("لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.") 
الناظر والقارئ بعين مطلعة ،، يدرك ان القديس فسّر فقط الآية الأخيرة (35) وهي "أعداء الانسان أهل بيته" 

ما زلت أنتظر الردود من الإخوان المسيحين ،، 
موفقون 
سلام ونعمة ،،،


----------



## Tabitha (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



mahmoud.cio قال:


> *
> 
> (" فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أَعْتَرِفُ أَنَا أَيْضًا بِهِ قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، 33 وَلكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُني قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. 37 مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، 38 وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُني فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. 39 مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا، وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ حَيَاتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا. 40 مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُني يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 41 مَنْ يَقْبَلُ نَبِيًّا بِاسْمِ نَبِيٍّ فَأَجْرَ نَبِيٍّ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُ بَارًّا بِاسْمِ بَارّ فَأَجْرَ بَارّ يَأْخُذُ، 42 وَمَنْ سَقَى أَحَدَ هؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَارِ كَأْسَ مَاءٍ بَارِدٍ فَقَطْ بِاسْمِ تِلْمِيذٍ، فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَهُ ")
> إنجيل متى_الإصحاح (10)
> ...




*لا أعرف بالحقيقة ايه فايدة المقدمات الطويلة العريضة 
المهم خالينا بسؤالك: ماذا يقصد ربنا يسوع بالسيف؟


المقصود به حاجتين:*


*(1)* *لو رجعنا لسفر الرؤيا ربنا يسوع بيقول......*

[Q-BIBLE]*إصحاح 2 آية 16
فاني آتيك سريعا واحاربهم بسيف فمي*[/Q-BIBLE]

*إذاً الأية بتبين إن السيف المقصود به هي تعاليم ربنا يسوع التي تدحض كل شبهة وكل بدعة وكل نبوة نبي كاذب
السيد المسيح أتى ليلقي سيفاً لقطع ودحض كل تعاليم كاذبة *


*(2)**الحاجة التانية المقصود بالسيف هو سيف الإضطهاد اللي بيقابله كل من يؤمن بربنا يسوع
ومنذ اليوم الأول لظهور المسيحية وحتى يومنا النهاردة ، كل من يؤمن بربنا يسوع إنه الإله الحي بيتعرض لسيف الإضطهاد 
فالرب كان بيثبتنا وبيتنبأ لينا على كل اللي هايقع علينا (أكنه بيقول لينا ماتتفاجئوش بكل اللي حايحصل لكم
وكأنه بيشجعنا وبيقوينا .... حتى لا نعثر ونتقوى *

[Q-BIBLE]*قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا. سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله.يوحنا 16 : 1*[/Q-BIBLE] 

*عشان كده قال " واعداء الانسان اهل بيته." (انجيل متى)

يبقى مش المسيح هو اللي حايفرق اهل البيت عن بعضهم ولكن بسبب إيمان ناس بالمسيح حايوصل إن اهل بيتهم هم اللي هايسلموا إخواتهم- عيالهم- ...الخ للقتل وللسيف ظناً منهم إنهم بيعملوا خدمة لله !
وما اكثر الأمثلة دلوقتي لمنتصرين عرفوا الحق والنور وأهل بيتهم بيطلبوا تنفيذ حد الردة بإطفالهم ! *

[Q-BIBLE]*قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم
يوحنا 16 : 33*[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وسيفعلون هذا بكم لانهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفوني. 4 لكني قد كلمتكم بهذا حتى اذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون اني انا قلته لكم.ولم اقل لكم من البداءة لاني كنت معكم.يوحنا 16: 3، 4*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ*

*من الطبيعي أن يحدث هذا عندما يؤمن شخص بالمسيح *

*فمن الممكن أن يُقتل بالسيف لأنه أصبح مسيحي *

*وإذا لم يحدث القتل فسيترك هذا الشخص منزله (أي يفترق عن ذويه)*

*وعندها يصبح أعداء الانسان أهل بيته*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

يا Anestas!a 
ردك ضبابي !!!!
أنا إنسان واقعي عقلاني ،، 
لا تأتي لي بآيات من مكان آخر وتقول لي هذه الاية تفسر تلك 
والمقصود بهذا هو ذاك 

انا أمامي نص واضح وصريح ، لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا
فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ .. الخ 
يقوووول : فإني 
والضمير يعود الى السيد المسيح والنص واضح



> الحاجة التانية المقصود بالسيف هو سيف الإضطهاد اللي بيقابله كل من يؤمن بربنا يسوع
> ومنذ اليوم الأول لظهور المسيحية وحتى يومنا النهاردة


وهل أمريكا وأوروبا وكل هذه الدول في كل انحاء العالم مضطهدة ؟؟ 
اين هو الإضطهاد بالله عليك ؟؟؟

انظر ردود أخرى أكثر إقناعا .... 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Basilius (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



> يا Anestas!a
> ردك ضبابي !!!!
> أنا إنسان واقعي عقلاني ،،
> لا تأتي لي بآيات من مكان آخر وتقول لي هذه الاية تفسر تلك
> والمقصود بهذا هو ذاك


 
*الكتاب المقدس يفسر نفسة *
*واذا كنت تعتبر نفسير الايات بايات اخرى غير عقلاني فاحتفظ بهذا الراى لنفسك .... و انا مع انستاسيا في تفسيرها و هذا هو التفسير الصحيح *



> انا أمامي نص واضح وصريح ، لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا
> فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ .. الخ
> يقوووول : فإني
> والضمير يعود الى السيد المسيح والنص واضح


*وجاوبتك الاخت انستاسيا و الاجابة كاملة اعلاة في مداخلتها *
*و تفسيرها رائع جدا و المامها للايات رائع جدا وهذا ما نؤمن بة *



> وهل أمريكا وأوروبا وكل هذه الدول في كل انحاء العالم مضطهدة ؟؟
> اين هو الإضطهاد بالله عليك ؟؟؟
> 
> انظر ردود أخرى أكثر إقناعا ....
> سلام ونعمة


*احنا مالنا و مال امريكا يا عم !!*
*اقرا جيدا ما قالتة و ستعرف ما هو الاضطهاد *
*وهذا جزء مما قالتة بجانب الايات *
*



يبقى مش المسيح هو اللي حايفرق اهل البيت عن بعضهم ولكن بسبب إيمان ناس بالمسيح حايوصل إن اهل بيتهم هم اللي هايسلموا إخواتهم- عيالهم- ...الخ للقتل وللسيف ظناً منهم إنهم بيعملوا خدمة لله !
وما اكثر الأمثلة دلوقتي لمنتصرين عرفوا الحق والنور وأهل بيتهم بيطلبوا تنفيذ حد الردة بإطفالهم !

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*عينة مما حدث معهم هذا (عندما صنع المسيح أعين للأعمى)*

*13  فأتوا الى الفريسيين بالذي كان قبلا اعمى. 14  وكان سبت حين صنع يسوع الطين وفتح عينيه.
 15  فسأله الفريسيون ايضا كيف ابصر.فقال لهم وضع طينا على عينيّ واغتسلت فانا أبصر.
 16  فقال قوم من الفريسيين هذا الانسان ليس من الله لانه لا يحفظ السبت.آخرون قالوا كيف يقدر انسان خاطئ ان يعمل مثل هذه الآيات.وكان بينهم انشقاق.
 17  قالوا ايضا للاعمى ماذا تقول انت عنه من حيث انه فتح عينيك.فقال انه نبي.
 18  فلم يصدق اليهود عنه انه كان اعمى فأبصر حتى دعوا ابوي الذي ابصر.
 19  فسألوهما قائلين أهذا ابنكما الذي تقولان انه ولد اعمى.فكيف يبصر الآن.
 20  اجابهم ابواه وقالا نعلم ان هذا ابننا وانه ولد اعمى.
 21  واما كيف يبصر الآن فلا نعلم.او من فتح عينيه فلا نعلم.هو كامل السن.اسألوه فهو يتكلم عن نفسه. 22  قال ابواه هذا لانهما كانا يخافان من اليهود.لان اليهود كانوا قد تعاهدوا انه ان اعترف احد بانه المسيح يخرج من المجمع. 23  لذلك قال أبواه انه كامل السن اسألوه
 24  فدعوا ثانية الانسان الذي كان اعمى وقالوا له اعطي مجدا لله.نحن نعلم ان هذا الانسان خاطئ.
 25  فاجاب ذاك وقال أخاطئ هو.لست اعلم.انما اعلم شيئا واحدا.اني كنت اعمى والآن ابصر.
 26  فقالوا له ايضا ماذا صنع بك.كيف فتح عينيك.
 27  اجابهم قد قلت لكم ولم تسمعوا.لماذا تريدون ان تسمعوا ايضا ألعلكم انتم تريدون ان تصيروا له تلاميذ.
 28  فشتموه وقالوا انت تلميذ ذاك.واما نحن فاننا تلاميذ موسى.
 29  نحن نعلم ان موسى كلمه الله.واما هذا فما نعلم من اين هو.
 30  اجاب الرجل وقال لهم ان في هذا عجبا انكم لستم تعلمون من اين هو وقد فتح عينيّ.
 31  ونعلم ان الله لا يسمع للخطاة.ولكن ان كان احد يتقي الله ويفعل مشيئته فلهذا يسمع.
 32  منذ الدهر لم يسمع ان احدا فتح عيني مولود اعمى.
 33  لو لم يكن هذا من الله لم يقدر ان يفعل شيئا.
 34  اجابوا وقالوا له في الخطايا ولدت انت بجملتك وانت تعلّمنا.فاخرجوه خارجا 35  فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بابن الله.
 36  اجاب ذاك وقال من هو يا سيد لأومن به.
 37  فقال له يسوع قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو.
 38  فقال أومن يا سيد.وسجد له*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

فريدي ، فهمت من كلامك ان السيف سيكون مسلطا على المسيحين من قبل غيرهم 

في اللغة وفي أي لغة في العالم ،، عندما تقول ( كتبت على الورقة كذا وكذا ) 
فإنك انت الفاعل ،، أي انت من قام بالفعل 

ولو كان هذا صحيحا ،، فالاولى ان يكون النص : ان مجيئي لسوف يفرق بين الأب وابنه ... الخ 
ولكن النص واضح بوقوع الفعل على القائل 
وهل هذا التفسير إجتهاد ؟؟ 

تحياتي ،،،


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*حالة أخرى .............. (السيف)


أعمال :11*

*1  وفي ذلك الوقت مدّ هيرودس الملك يديه ليسيء الى اناس من الكنيسة.
 2  فقتل يعقوب اخا يوحنا بالسيف.
 3  واذ رأى ان ذلك يرضي اليهود عاد فقبض على بطرس ايضا.وكانت ايام الفطير.
 4  ولما امسكه وضعه في السجن مسلما اياه الى اربعة ارابع من العسكر ليحرسوه ناويا ان يقدمه بعد الفصح الى الشعب.
 5  فكان بطرس محروسا في السجن.واما الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة الى الله من اجله
 6  ولما كان هيرودس مزمعا ان يقدمه كان بطرس في تلك الليلة نائما بين عسكريين مربوطا بسلسلتين.وكان قدام الباب حراس يحرسون السجن.
 7  واذا ملاك الرب اقبل ونور اضاء في البيت.فضرب جنب بطرس وايقظه قائلا قم عاجلا.فسقطت السلسلتان من يديه. 8  وقال له الملاك تمنطق والبس نعليك.ففعل هكذا.فقال له البس رداءك واتبعني.
 9  فخرج يتبعه.وكان لا يعلم ان الذي جرى بواسطة الملاك هو حقيقي بل يظن انه ينظر رؤيا.
 10  فجازا المحرس الاول والثاني وأتيا الى باب الحديد الذي يؤدي الى المدينة فانفتح لهما من ذاته فخرجا وتقدما زقاقا واحدا وللوقت فارقه الملاك*


----------



## Kiril (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

لا طبعا مش اجتهاد ده تفسير علماء المسيحيين معندناش اجتهاد في المسيحية
علي افتراض واحد مسلم بقي مسيحي
اهله حيعملوا فيه ايه؟؟؟
علي اقل حيقتلوه
ادي السيف اللي بيفرق بين الاب و يخليه يقتل ابنه و هكذا


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*ولو كان هذا صحيحا ،، فالاولى ان يكون النص : ان مجيئي لسوف يفرق بين الأب وابنه ... الخ *
*ولكن النص واضح بوقوع الفعل على القائل *


*بدون زعل *

*روح الله الذي أملى كلمات الكتاب المقدس على آنية الوحي*

*له الحق في إختيار الكلمات المناسبة لكل موقف *

*وعلينا أن نستفسر عن المعاني وليس تعديل الكلام *

*أنا قلت بدون زعل*

*إذا كان هذا صحيحاً (فهمك أن المسيح يريدنا إستخدام السيف)*

*لترك بطرس يقتل عبد رئيس الكهنة وليس ان يقطع أذنه فقط*

*لكن أنظر ماذا فعل المسيح ... ابرأ أذنه*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

حشى للمسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام ان يأمر بستخدام السيف بالباطل 

ولكني أريد ان اعلم ان كان هذا الكلام في الكتاب من كلامه عليه السلام ام لا 

وعندما أقول ان المعنى اللغوي لا يقتضي ذلك 
لان اللغة مهمة جدا في الكتب السماوية 
فلو قرأت القرآن لفهمت ما أعني 

تحياتي للجميع ،،،


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*لقد أوضحت ما معنى الآيات من الكتاب المقدس *

*وما الهدف منها .... فلا داعي للخروج عن الموضوع*

*وقد قدمت نموذجين واضحين *

*هل في كلامي شئ غير واضح*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

انا لم أخرج عن الموضوع إطلاقا  ،، بل دخلت في لب الموضوع 
وهو هل هذا الكلامه منه عليه السلام 

انت وضعت تفسير وأمثلة ،، 
وانا اعتراضي على اللغة والمعنى اللغوي ( في حالة كان هذا التفسير صحيحا ) 

تحياتي ،،،


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ، سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

اللهم إجمعنا في الدار الآخرة مع الشهداء والصديقين ورسولنا محمد والأنبياء من آدم وحتى المسيح عليهم السلام أجمعين 

... منذ يومين وانا أدخل الى هذا الموقع الذي شوقني أن أقرأ وأتعلم وآخذ العبر والفائدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...



اهلا بيك معانا يا محمد معانا

ونتمني انك تستفاد وتفيدنا كمان *​ 
*



أود أولا أن أقول كلمة تقريب ،، فيا إخواني المسحيين ،، لو لم يجمعنا دين ،، فإنها لغة وأوطان ومحبة كلها تجمعنا ، فلا أريد ان تتغير نظرتي بكم مما قرأته كثيرا 

أنقر للتوسيع...



كلنا ذلك الرجل يا اخي الحبيب
* 
* 





إن في ديننا من يكفر أو يسب المسيح عيسى ابن مريم فقد كفر بالاسلام
 
لا نريد منكم ان تعاملونا بالمثل ،، فقط احترموا مشاعرنا ولا تؤذونا في نبينا ، فقد قرأت من الكلام ما يجرح الكثير الكثير 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لك الحق في هذا طبعا واستشف من كلامك انك شخصية علي خلق كريم*​ 
*



هذه مقدمة بسيطة لانه اول موضوع اكتبه في هذا المنتدى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




سؤالي لكم 
انتم تقولون ، ان دين المسيحية هو دين السلام ودين المحبة 
ولكن قرأت بعض الآيات في الانجيل أراها تناقض هذا القول ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*

*بالطبع كل حاجة ليها تفسير يا اخي الحبيب*

*وكما نقول في الامثال العربية اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب :smil12:*​ 
*



.لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* ​اخي الحبيب محمد انجيلنا غالبا بيتكلم بشكل رمزي 

وبالنسبة للنص اللي حضرتك قمت با اقتباسه التفسير بتاعه 

المسيح هو ملك السلام، جاء ليملاً قلوب المؤمنين به سلاماً (27:14) وبعد القيامة كانت هذه أيضاً عطيته (يو19:20،21،26). وصانعى السلام يُدعون أبناء الله (مت 9:5). فحين يقول السيد *لا تظنوا إنى جئت لألقى سلاماً على الأرض.. بل سيفاً=* لا يقصد السلام الذى يعطيه داخل القلب والذى هو ثمرة من ثمار الروح القدس (غل 22:5) بل يقصد أن العالم لن يقبل المؤمنين به وسيثير حرباً ضدهم كما فعل العالم به هو نفسه (يو 18:15-20) وهذا ما حدث فعلاً من اليهود ثم الإمبراطورية الرومانية التى سفكت دماً كثيراً = *بل سيفاً. *والسيف يفسر أنه كلمة اللهالذى به نحارب إبليس والخطية والذى به (بسيف الكلمة) إنتشرت المسيحية فى كل الأرض (عب 12:4) بل ثار أقارب المؤمن فى وجهه وقتلوه =*أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.*

*



هل يقول المسيح عيسى بن مريم هذا ؟؟ 
أرجو التوضيح وبكل هدوء ودون تعصب .. فأنا هنا للبحث عن الحقيقة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*





سلام ونعمة ،،،​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اتمني يكون واضح التفسير 

سلام ونعمة​*​


----------



## mahmoud.cio (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

Coptic Man 
كل الإحترام لك صديقي العزيز ،، وعلى ترحيبك الأول لي 
من الآن بدأت اشعر بالراحة بعد كلامك في المنتدى 

وبالنسبة للموضوع 
ما نتفق عليه جميعا سواء كنا مسلمين او مسيحين هو أن  المسيح عليه السلام جاء بالسلام ولم يأتي بباطل لا هو ولا أنبياء الله أجمعين 
انما وضعت هذه الآيات لتعجبي فقط 

تحياتي ليك وللجميع ،،، 
سلام ونعمة ،،،


----------



## gorge2009 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*.لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.

اوعى تفتكر ان السيد المسيح بكل مجدة نذل من كل هذا المجد و اتى الى الارض و تحمل كل العذابات من اجلنا دون ان يعطى سيفا و سيفا اقوى من ما تتخيلة فلقد اوضح كل التعالم و قام بمعجذات الموتى يقومون من الموت العمى يبصرون و الكثير من المعجزات ( إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا الكتاب يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب، وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة". (رؤيا يوحنا 22: 18و19) ) و الكلام واضح فمثلا الاسلام لا يتبع ايات الانجيل فيتحمل من يتبعة سيف العقاب طبعا بالعقل السيد المسيح تعذب كثير حتى تصل رسالة الايمان لكل الناس فالذى لم يومن بة و اصبح مثلا مسلم او وثنى فسوف يتحمل جهنم وحدة ولو مثلا عائلة مسيحية تحول احد منها للاسلام فسوف يزهب لجهنم ولو اسرة مسلمة تحول احد ابنائها للمسيحية فضمن الجنة لكن كل عائلتة سوف تكون اعدائة ( وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ )*
اشكر اللة انى مسيحى


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

مشكور جورج على التوضيح


----------



## gorge2009 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

واضح من طريقة كلامك انك انسان متحضر يا محمود و اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت المعنى 
اشكر اللة انى مسيحى


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

اتمني يكون كلامك عن اقتناع مش مجرد انهاء حديث

الرب معك​


----------



## انت الفادي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

معليش يا اخوانا الرجال عايز يفهم.

نعهمك تاني يا استاذ...
لو فرضنا ان هناك شاب مسلم .. ترك الاسلام و دخل المسيحية... ماذا ستكون ردة فعل اسرته؟؟؟
الطرد من البيت... او ربما القتل... مع العلم انهم اهل بيته... بما معناه اهله.. ابيه امه اخوته.
هذا هو السيف الذي قصده السيد المسيح.. لانه جاء كما يقول ليفرق الانسان ضد ابيه..فها المسلم قد افترق عن ابيه بأعتناقه المسيحية..و السيف هو حد الردة... هذا لا يعني ان المقصود بالسيف هو حد الردة في الاسلام.. بل هو مقصود به الاضطهاد عموما بمعناه الاشمل.
اما بخصوص كلامك عن امريكا و اوروبا.. فهذا ينطبق حتي الان.. لان الاضطهاد ليس هو كله عنف.. هناك انواع كثيرة من الاضطهادات... فمثلا تجد ان الابن في اسرة غير مؤمنة.. وجد الطريق الي المسيح.. فيجد استهذاء من اسرته و اخوته.. فهذا ايضا نوع من الاضطهاد.

بصراحة انا سأمت من كلمة النص يفسر نفسه التي يتناقلها المسلمين علي شفاههم.
عزيزي.. هل نصوص القرأن تفسر نفسها ام يجب الرجوع الي تفاسير علماء الاسلام؟؟؟؟
اذا كنت تؤمن بأن التفاسير مهمة.. اذن لماذا تتركها في حوارك عن المسيحية بل و تتجاهلها تماما.

هل هذا تجاهل منك ام تقية منك؟؟
بالمناسبة... انت لا تظلمنا بتجاهلك التفاسير بل انت تظلم نفسك.. فنحن نعرف التفاسير.. اما انت فتضلل نفسك بنفسك مفتخرا.

نعود الي النص.... عدو الانسان اهل بيته.. ماذا تقول لك هذا النص؟؟؟
لو اجبت علي هذا السؤال اذن فأنت اجبت علي الموضوع كله.
لاحظ قوله: اعداء الانسان اهل بيته...من هذا النص تجد ان العداوة من ظرف اهل البيت و ليس من طرف الانسان نفسه.
اي ان الحروب و التجارب التي يدخل فيها الانسان هي في المقام الاول من اهل بيته..
فالام تستعطف الابن ان يترك المسيح.. و الاب يهدد بالقوة الابن حتي يترك المسيح..و الاخت تهادنه حتي يترك السيد المسيح.. واصبحو بذلك كلهم اعدائه في الايمان.


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*تعال يا استاذ محمد نتناول كلماتك بصورة موضوعية الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن تجزأه هكذا و تفسره كما تفعل بالقرآن آية آية
الكتاب المقدس له أصول معينة للتفسير فجميع الآيات الكتابية مترابطة ببعضها البعض فهل تشكك بتفسير الآيات فهاذا من حقك و انا لا ألموك لأنك تجهل فحوى الكتاب المقدس و تكتفي بالشبهات التي تكتب في المواقع الإسلامية من دون فهم ما تقصده هذه الآيات، كون الكتاب المقدس محرف بالنسبة لك كمن يضع عصبة على عينية و لا يريد أن يرى ضوء الشمس كون الشمس بنظره مزيفة.
 فما هي الأرضية التي تستخدمها بالنقاش في العادة هل هو من منطلق إسلامي أو هل هو من منطلق منطقي 
وهل هدفك هو الفهم أم الطعن 

لذالك سوف استخدم معك نفس الاسلوب مع إني أرى أن أغلبية الأعضاء اجابوك بإستفاضة 

ولكن دعني اسألك سؤال هل حمل المسيح سيفاً حسب الذي كتب في الكتاب المقدس هل حارب المسيح المشركين يوماً من الايام هل قتل المسيح أحد من الكفار حتى يلقي إنقسامأ أو سيفاً هل حرض المسيح المؤمنيين عل القتال كما تقول الآية الكتابية مجرد سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
كلا يا عزيزي المسيح لم يفعل هذا و لا ذاك و قد أجابك الإخوة أن الذي قاله المسيح يتحقق فعلاً و بالتحديد بوقتنا الحالي حيث نرى كيف عندما يتنصر شخص من المسلمين أول الذي يحاربونه هم أهل بيته فيعذب و يضتهض و يعامل بقسوة و من ثم يقتل و إذا قرأة شهادات لبعض الأشخاص المتنصرين سوف تعرف كم من الظلم الذي عانوه في حياتهم و لكن دعنا نتأمل هذه الآية الكتابية 
في حادثة القبض على يسوع في بستان الزيتون وخيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي له، فعندما أسلمه بقبلة كإشارة لهم لكي يقبضوا عليه، قال له يسوع: "يا صديقي أبقبلة تسلم إبن الإنسان؟" عندها حاول أحد تلاميذه وهو بطرس أن يدافع عنه فكان يتقلد سيفاً، فاستله وضرب عبد عظيم الأحبار فقطع اذنه اليمنى، فقال يسوع لبطرس: "أغمد السيف: أفلا أشرب الكأس التي جعلها لي أبي". وقال يسوع لتلاميذه "دعوهم، كفى!" ولمس أذن العبد فأبرأه. وقد ورد في إنجيل القديس متى: "إغمد السيف، فكل من يأخذ بالسيف بالسيف يهلك". نعم يا عزيزي فواضح من هذه الآية أن المسيح لم يشأ أن يستخدم العنف و السيف من أجل الدفاع عنه بل على العكس سلم نفسه من دون مقاومة مع العلم أن تلاميذ المسيح يستطيعون حمايته 

فالذي قصده المسيح من كلمة ماجأت ألقي سلاماً بل ألقي سيفا أو إنقساماًً قصد به سيف الكلمة وهو الحق الذي يقال أن المسيح هو الحق و الحياة و هو رب الأرباب و ملك الملوك و أيضاً الإله و المخلص و هذا هو سيفنا *


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

لن اكتب ايات ولن اطيل بالكلام

تخيل لو انت اصبحت مسيحياً ...تخيل 

الان تستطيع ان تعرف معنى الايه ... لانك ستحس بان الاية وجدت من اجلك انت ...... 

الرب يارك حياتك


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

الاخ mahmoud .cio
بحثت في تفسير الكتاب المقدس ووجدت لك تفسير الاية التي طلبتها ( انجيل متى - الاصحاح العاشر - الاية من 31 الى 43 واليك التفسير ( الحرب الداخليّة 

بعد أن حدّثهم عن الجهاد في الشهادة له، وقبولهم الطرد من العالم والضيق، وجّه أنظارهم إلى الحرب الداخليّة، فإن الكارز وأيضًا المؤمن يواجه مقاومة من جسده وعواطفه (أهل بيته) كما من أفراد عائلته. إنها حرب غاية في الشراسة لأنها تتم داخل النفس، يثيرها العدوّ لينقسم الإنسان على نفسه، أو داخل البيت لينقسم البيت على ذاته. 

"لا تظنّوا إني جئت لألقي سلامًا على الأرض، 

ما جئت لألقي سلامًا بل سيفًا. 

فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضدّ أبيه، 

الابنة ضدّ أمها، 

والكِنَّة ضدّ حماتها.

وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته" [34-36]. 

يُعلق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه الحرب القاسية، بقوله: [ليس فقط الأصدقاء والزملاء يقفون ضدّ الإنسان بل حتى الأقرباء، فتنقسم الطبيعة على ذاتها... ولا تقف الحرب على من هم في بيت واحد أيّا كانوا، وإنما تقوم حتى بين الذين هم أكثر حبًا لبعضهم البعض، بين الأقرباء جدًا.]

هنا يقدّم الله أولويّته على الجميع، فلا يتربّع في القلب غيره، ولا يسمح لأحد بدخول القلب إلا من خلاله، إذ يقول: "من أحبَّ أبًا أو أمّا أكثر منّي فلا يستحقَّني، ومن أحبَّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقّني. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها" [ 37-39]. حقًا إن الله الذي أوصانا بالحب، بل جاء إلينا لكي يهبنا طبيعة الحب نحوه ونحو الناس حتى الأعداء، لا يقبل أن نحب أحدًا حتى حياتنا الزمنيّة هنا إلا من خلاله. إنه يَغير علينا كعريس يطلب كل قلب عروسه، وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الله الذي يحبّنا كثيرًا جدًا يريد أن يكون محبوبًا منّا.] لنترك كل أحد من أجله، لنعود فنقتني كل أحد بطاقات حب أعظم، إذ نحبّهم بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا الساكن فينا، فيكون على مستوى سماوي فائق؛ نحبّهم فوق كل اعتبارات زمنيّة. 

v يأمرنا الكتاب المقدّس بطاعة والدينا. نعم، ولكن من يحبّهم أكثر من المسيح يخسر نفسه. هوذا العدوّ (الذي يضطهدني لأنكر المسيح) يحمل سيفًا ليقتلني، فهل أفكر في دموع أمي؟ أو هل احتقر خدمه المسيح لأجل أبٍ، هذا الذي لا ارتبط بدفنه إن كنت خادمًا للمسيح (لو 9: 59-60)، ولو إنّني كخادم حقيقي للمسيح مدين بهذا (الدفن) للجميع. 

القدّيس جيروم

v (في حديثه مع أرملة): لا تحبي الرجل أكثر من الرب فلا تترمّلين، وإن ترمّلتي فما تشعرين بذلك، لأن لكِ معونة المحب الذي لا يموت. 

القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v إن أحببنا الرب من كل القلب يجدر بنا ألا نفضِّل عنه حتى الآباء والأبناء. 

:yaka:


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*السيد انت الفادي ... 



			بصراحة انا سأمت من كلمة النص يفسر نفسه التي يتناقلها المسلمين علي شفاههم.
عزيزي.. هل نصوص القرأن تفسر نفسها ام يجب الرجوع الي تفاسير علماء الاسلام؟؟؟؟
اذا كنت تؤمن بأن التفاسير مهمة.. اذن لماذا تتركها في حوارك عن المسيحية بل و تتجاهلها تماما.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي انا لم أتجاهل التفسير ،، بالعكس هو مهم جدا في عقيدتي وعقيتدكم أيضا 
والدليل اني ذهبت وبحثت عن تفسير الآية ووجدته في موقعكم ،، والتفسير لم أجده وافيا مستوفيا ،، (انظر الرد رقم 1 في الموضوع ) 

ثم أريد أن أقول أمر مهم للغاية لكل من رد على هذا الموضوع 
هو ان السيد المسيح قال ( وأعداء الانسان أهل بيته ) 
قال الانسان ولم يقل المسيحي ،،
وما أقصده في قولي هذا ،، هو ان الاضطهاد الذي تتحدثون عنه هو حاصل في أي انسان يبدل دينه 
سواء كان يهودي وأسلم ،، أو مسلم وتنصّر ،، او مسيحي وأسلم ،، أيّا يكن 

الامر لا يقتصر على المسيحين ...  وهذه حقيقة لا جدال فيها ،، ولدي من القصص الكثير ،، فأنا أعيش في أرض المسيح عليه السلام

يتبع .... *


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*السيد Dark_Angel2008



			تعال يا استاذ محمد نتناول كلماتك بصورة موضوعية الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن تجزأه هكذا و تفسره كما تفعل بالقرآن آية آية
الكتاب المقدس له أصول معينة للتفسير فجميع الآيات الكتابية مترابطة ببعضها البعض فهل تشكك بتفسير الآيات فهاذا من حقك و انا لا ألموك لأنك تجهل فحوى الكتاب المقدس و تكتفي بالشبهات التي تكتب في المواقع الإسلامية من دون فهم ما تقصده هذه الآيات، كون الكتاب المقدس محرف بالنسبة لك كمن يضع عصبة على عينية و لا يريد أن يرى ضوء الشمس كون الشمس بنظره مزيفة.
فما هي الأرضية التي تستخدمها بالنقاش في العادة هل هو من منطلق إسلامي أو هل هو من منطلق منطقي 
وهل هدفك هو الفهم أم الطعن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا اسمي محمود وحياك الله أخي
.. لو قرأت موضوعي جيدا تعلم اني لا أضع على عيني عصبة بلا أرى النور وهدفي هو الحقيقة والفهم وليس الطعن 
ويا أخي ،، اذهب الى قسم الحوار الاسلامي وقرأ بعض مواضيعه وستعلم من الذي يطعن ؟؟ ،، انا أم كثييييييير من من يكتبون المواضيع وكلها طعن بالاسلام ،، 




			ولكن دعني اسألك سؤال هل حمل المسيح سيفاً حسب الذي كتب في الكتاب المقدس هل حارب المسيح المشركين يوماً من الايام هل قتل المسيح أحد من الكفار حتى يلقي إنقسامأ أو سيفاً هل حرض المسيح المؤمنيين عل القتال كما تقول الآية الكتابية مجرد سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
كلا يا عزيزي المسيح لم يفعل هذا و لا ذاك و قد أجابك الإخوة أن الذي قاله المسيح يتحقق فعلاً و بالتحديد بوقتنا الحالي حيث نرى كيف عندما يتنصر شخص من المسلمين أول الذي يحاربونه هم أهل بيته فيعذب و يضتهض و يعامل بقسوة و من ثم يقتل و إذا قرأة شهادات لبعض الأشخاص المتنصرين سوف تعرف كم من الظلم الذي عانوه في حياتهم و لكن دعنا نتأمل هذه الآية الكتابية 
في حادثة القبض على يسوع في بستان الزيتون وخيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي له، فعندما أسلمه بقبلة كإشارة لهم لكي يقبضوا عليه، قال له يسوع: "يا صديقي أبقبلة تسلم إبن الإنسان؟" عندها حاول أحد تلاميذه وهو بطرس أن يدافع عنه فكان يتقلد سيفاً، فاستله وضرب عبد عظيم الأحبار فقطع اذنه اليمنى، فقال يسوع لبطرس: "أغمد السيف: أفلا أشرب الكأس التي جعلها لي أبي". وقال يسوع لتلاميذه "دعوهم، كفى!" ولمس أذن العبد فأبرأه. وقد ورد في إنجيل القديس متى: "إغمد السيف، فكل من يأخذ بالسيف بالسيف يهلك". نعم يا عزيزي فواضح من هذه الآية أن المسيح لم يشأ أن يستخدم العنف و السيف من أجل الدفاع عنه بل على العكس سلم نفسه من دون مقاومة مع العلم أن تلاميذ المسيح يستطيعون حمايته 

فالذي قصده المسيح من كلمة ماجأت ألقي سلاماً بل ألقي سيفا أو إنقساماًً قصد به سيف الكلمة وهو الحق الذي يقال أن المسيح هو الحق و الحياة و هو رب الأرباب و ملك الملوك و أيضاً الإله و المخلص و هذا هو سيفنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أشكرك وأشكر الأعضاء على التوضيح والتفسير

تحياتي ،،، *


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*


Ramzi قال:



			لن اكتب ايات ولن اطيل بالكلام

تخيل لو انت اصبحت مسيحياً ...تخيل 

الان تستطيع ان تعرف معنى الايه ... لانك ستحس بان الاية وجدت من اجلك انت ...... 

الرب يارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أشكرك على المرور والرد أخي Ramzi 

الله يبارك حياتك 

تحياتي ،،،*


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

اهلا فيك يا محمود

انا بحكيلك اول مرة قأت هاي الايه انجنيت ... مش معقول هاد كلام المسيح

اما هلا بالعكس .... معناها كتييير واضح و مقنع للي بدو يعرف

انت ما حكيتلي ..
فهمت وعن قناعه شو المقصود بالاية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Tabitha (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



mahmoud.cio قال:


> *
> ثم أريد أن أقول أمر مهم للغاية لكل من رد على هذا الموضوع
> هو ان السيد المسيح قال ( وأعداء الانسان أهل بيته )
> قال الانسان ولم يقل المسيحي ،،
> ...


 

*لا يا راجل!
دي جديدة على فكرة !

بظن الآية وكلام ربنا يسوع واضح جدا جدا ..... 

إنت إستشهدت بكلامك هذا بجزء صغير من الإصحاح ال 10 من إنجيل معلمنا متى .... وأنا سوف أضع لك الإصحاح كاملاً ...
ونشوف هل الكلام هذا والإضطهاد بيخص المسيحيين فقط اللذين يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح كإله ومخلص .......... ولا بيشمل أيضاً من يظنون إنه نبي!! *


[Q-BIBLE]*16 ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب.فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام. 17 ولكن احذروا من الناس.لانهم سيسلمونكم الى مجالس وفي مجامعهم يجلدونكم. 18 وتساقون امام ولاة وملوك من اجلي شهادة لهم وللامم. 19 فمتى اسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف او بما تتكلمون.لانكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. 20 لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم. 21 وسيسلم الاخ اخاه الى الموت والاب ولده.ويقوم الاولاد على والديهم ويقتلونهم. 22 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي.ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص. 23 ومتى طردوكم في هذه المدينة فاهربوا الى الاخرى.فاني الحق اقول لكم لا تكملون مدن اسرائيل حتى يأتي ابن الانسان

24 ليس التلميذ افضل من المعلم ولا العبد افضل من سيده. 25 يكفي التلميذ ان يكون كمعلمه والعبد كسيده.ان كانوا قد لقبوا رب البيت بعلزبول فكم بالحري اهل بيته. 26 فلا تخافوهم.لان ليس مكتوم لن يستعلن ولا خفي لن يعرف. 27 الذي اقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور.والذي تسمعونه في الاذن نادوا به على السطوح. 28 ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها.بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم. 29 أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس.وواحد منهما لا يسقط على الارض بدون ابيكم. 30 واما انتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة. 31 فلا تخافوا.انتم افضل من عصافير كثيرة. 32 فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف انا ايضا به قدام ابي الذي في السموات. 33 ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات

34 لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا. 35 فاني جئت لأفرّق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنة ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها. 36 واعداء الانسان اهل بيته. 37 من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني. 38 ومن لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني. 39 من وجد حياته يضيعها.ومن اضاع حياته من اجلي يجدها. *[/Q-BIBLE]


*إذاً الكلام بينطبق على كل من يؤمن أن المسيح هو إبن الله ...*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*أخي رمزي ،، قد تعجب لو قلت لك بأني معجب بشكل كبير جدا بشخصية السيد المسيح عليه السلام 
فحبه يملأ قلبي ،، ولكن ليس مثل المسيحين فأنت تعلم عقيدتنا بأننا نؤمن بأنه نبي الله وعبده ورسوله 

وانا ومنذ بداية طرح الموضوغ وقرآتي للآية ،، وأنا أعلم علم اليقين ،، ان السيد المسيح عليه السلام إما انه لم يقل هذه الكلمات ، أو اني لم أفهم تفسيرها 

وأشكرك جزيل الشكر 
تحياتي ،،،*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*سؤال لك Anestas!a ولكل الأعضاء   .........  وأرجو الإجابة بكل نزاهة  ،، وهو من شقين ..

أولا من ناحية العقيدة المسيحية .. المسيحي اذا بدل دينه لأي ديانة أخرى .. بغض النظر عن الاسلام 
ما هو حكمه ،، وكيف يكون التعامل معه ؟؟؟ 

والشق الثاني من السؤال ،، وهو بالواقع الذي نعيش في
اذا بدل المسيحي دينه الى اي دين آخر ،، كيف يتم التعامل معه ،، سواء من أهله أو من الكنسية ؟؟ 

سلام ونعمة ،،،*


----------



## gorge2009 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*يا اخى محمود لا يوجد فى المسيحية حد الردة كما فى الاسلام كما ان القتل عموما مرفوض فى المسيحية 
اما المسيحى الذى اسلم فلة عقوبة اقوى من قتلة فى الدنيا فسوف يكون مصيرة جهنم الى ما لا نهاية فى الاخرة اما تعامل الناس معاة فالمسيحى الذى يغير دينة يكون غالبا 1- طمعا فى منصب 2- طمعا فى مال 3- الهروب من اضطهاد المسلمين لة ( الى هو الموضوع الى انت طرحتة وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ ) اى مثلا فى مصر كلنا مصريين فى وطن واحد و لكن للاسف اعداء المصريين المسيحيين هم المصريين المسلمين كما هى الاية ( اعداء الانسان اهل بيتة ) و البيت هنا هو الوطن اما نظرة المسيحيين فمثلا لو احد اخوتى تحول
لللاسلام فلن اكرهة او افكر فى اذيتة باى شكل من الاشكال لكن هيكون صعبان عليا و انا مشفق علية لانة سوف يكون مصيرة جهنم و مش هوا و بس المسلمين كلهم صعبانين عليا رغم كرههم للمسيحيين لانهم بينفذوا اوامر الدين الاسلامى و فاكرين ان بكدا ضمنو الجنة و مخدوعين و هيتفاجئو فى النهاية بجهنم لذالك على كل مسيحى ان ينصح المسلمين حتى لا يواجهوا جهنم فى النهاية   *
اشكر اللة انى مسيحى


----------



## جهاد الباطل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*

############
يا أخ جهاد ..... إيه حكمتك من تشتيت المواضيع!!
إفتح موضوع منفصل بتساؤلاتك ........


حرر بواسطة:. Anestas!a

*


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

أشكرك على الرد والتوضيح أخي جورج 

يا أخ جهاد الباطل اذا كنت تقصدني بكلامك 
فأنا لم أشتت الموضوع ،، ولكن الموضوع تفرع وسؤال شفت انه لازم اسئله من خلال الموضوع 
أعتذر


تحياتي ،،،


----------



## جهاد الباطل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

لا ده مش انا ده ادارة المنتدى 
موضوعك رائع بس انا قرأتةمتاخر


----------



## Tabitha (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



mahmoud.cio قال:


> أشكرك على الرد والتوضيح أخي جورج
> 
> يا أخ جهاد الباطل اذا كنت تقصدني بكلامك
> فأنا لم أشتت الموضوع ،، ولكن الموضوع تفرع وسؤال شفت انه لازم اسئله من خلال الموضوع
> ...




*توضيح صغير: مشاركة أخ جهاد الباطل حررت بواسطتي ...
والكلام كان موجه لجهاد مش لك انت ..



ـــــــــــــــــــــ
أما بالنسبة لتساؤلاتك أخ mahmoud.cio بتمنى تكون وصلتك الإجابة ...
سلام ونعمة. *


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

شكرا على التوضيح Anestas!a

تحياتي ،،،


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

بيبقي فيه جلسة ارشاد تحت اشراف الاب الكاهن لكن طبعا عادة النتيجة معروفة


----------



## nileman (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

سلام و نعمة,بالنسبة للموضوع فان السيد المسيح قال(مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا) ومعناه انى قادم بدين يفرق الانسان عن ابيه والابنه ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها جراء اعتناقه,اى عندما يعتنق الانسان هذا الدين فان ابوه سيصبح ضده .
فلنفرض مثلا ان الاب يهودى وابنه اصبح مسيحى فان الاب سيحاول ارجاع ابنه الى اليهودية و سيصبح ضده,و هنا يوضح لنا السيد المسيح ما سوف نلقاه من كراهية حتى من اهل بيتنا نتيجة اعتناقنا للمسيحية,فلنه لم يأتى بكلام ستقبله جميع الشعوب بكل سهولة كما هو الحال لجميع الانبياء الذين قتلوا و عذبوا حتى ينشروا المسيحية ارجاء المسكونة,واسف للاطالة


----------



## رحاب رجب أحمد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

سؤال لكم أحبابى

ما حكم من يقتل او يزنى أو يسرق وهو مسيحى يؤمن بألوهية المسيح

شكرا لردكم مسبقا


----------



## Basilius (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



رحاب رجب أحمد قال:


> سؤال لكم أحبابى
> 
> ما حكم من يقتل او يزنى أو يسرق وهو مسيحى يؤمن بألوهية المسيح
> 
> شكرا لردكم مسبقا


 

[Q-BIBLE] 
1 كورونثوس 6 - 9
ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله.لا تضلوا.لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله 
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 8 وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». 
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*+++ ليس بقطع اليد يرجع السارق عن شِرهِ  +++*


----------



## gorge2009 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



رحاب رجب أحمد قال:


> سؤال لكم أحبابى
> 
> ما حكم من يقتل او يزنى أو يسرق وهو مسيحى يؤمن بألوهية المسيح
> 
> شكرا لردكم مسبقا


 
*المسيحية خالية من كل عقوبات القتل والجلد و القطع....الخ اى المسيحية ضد اراقة الدم باى صورة دة بوجة عام فالمسيحية دين السلم و الحفاظ على الانسان لانة غالى عند اللة جدا حتى انة اللة نذل من مجدة و اتى على الارض و تحمل العذاب من اجلنا نحن فامشممكن بعد كل دة هيعذبنا باحكام العذاب دى قتل و قطع ايدى.....الخ *


----------



## رحاب رجب أحمد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



Athanasius قال:


> [Q-BIBLE]
> 1 كورونثوس 6 - 9
> ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله.لا تضلوا.لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله
> [/Q-BIBLE]
> ...






*شكرا لك لكن يبدو أنك أننى لم اكتب السؤال بشكل كامل


أقصد ما حكم من يقتل او يزنى أو يسرق وهو مسيحى يؤمن بألوهية المسيح

بمعنى لو أن المسيحى يقتل ويزنى ويسرق هل يدخل النار أم أن الإيمان بالمسيح ينجيه ؟

شكرا لكم*​


----------



## Basilius (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*



شكرا لك لكن يبدو أنك أننى لم اكتب السؤال بشكل كامل


أقصد ما حكم من يقتل او يزنى أو يسرق وهو مسيحى يؤمن بألوهية المسيح

بمعنى لو أن المسيحى يقتل ويزنى ويسرق هل يدخل النار أم أن الإيمان بالمسيح ينجيه ؟

شكرا لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

من يقتل و يزني و يسرق وهو مسيحي فهو مسيحي اسما فقط 
ولا يؤمن بالمسيح لان المسيح ضد كل خطية 
فكيف يكون مؤمن بالمسيح ايمانا فعليا و يقتل و يزني و يسرق ؟

اقراي الاية الاتية 
[Q-BIBLE]يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 18 يَا أَوْلاَدِي، لاَ نُحِبَّ بِالْكَلاَمِ وَلاَ بِاللِّسَانِ، بَلْ بِالْعَمَلِ وَالْحَقِّ! 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فالمسيحي اسميا بدون ايمان بالاعمال فهو لا شىء 
اذا قتل او زنى فهو مستوجب الحكم كما في الايتين السابقتين 
و ساضعهم مرة اخرى 
 [Q-BIBLE]كورونثوس 6 - 9
ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله.لا تضلوا.لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله 
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 8 وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
اقراي ما قالة المسيح في الموعظة على الجبل جيدا​
[Q-BIBLE] 
21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 23 فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ، وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئًا عَلَيْكَ، 24 فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ. 25 كُنْ مُرَاضِيًا لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعًا مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، لِئَلاَّ يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي، وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ، فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ. 26 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ!
27 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 29 فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 30 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
31 «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَق. 32 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي، وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.
33 «أَيْضًا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ، بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ، لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللهِ، 35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ، لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.
38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. 40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا. 41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟ 47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟ 48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.
[/Q-BIBLE]فهل من يسرق و يقتل ينفذ وصية يسوع المسيح ؟؟ بالطبع لا 
اذن فهو ضد وصايا يسوع المسيح اذن فهو ليس بمؤمن 
مسيحي اسميا فقط 
ولا يرث ملكوت المسماوات 
*


----------



## رحاب رجب أحمد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*إذن أخى كما فهمت المسيحى لا يدخل الجنة إذا قتل أو زنى أو سرق

أرجو تصحيح معلوماتى لأنكم  لم تجيبون بشكل مباشر

وإعتبارا منى بأن ملكوت السموات  تقصد بها هنا الجنة


أرجو التعقيب*​


----------



## انت الفادي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

الاخت العزيزة رحاب

اولا المسيحية ليست هوية قومية او جنسية يمكن ان ينتمي اليها الصالح و الطالح.
فمثلا نجد حامل الجنسية المصرية مثلا.. منهم الصالح و منه الطالح... فهذا يطلق عليه مصري و الاخر يطلق عليه ايضا مصري.

اما المسيحية فليست كذلك... المسيحية هي ايمان.. و سلوك..و منهج في الحياة.
فلا نقدر ان نقول مثلا ان هذا الانسان شيوعي وهو يعمل كل ما هو ضد الشيوعية.
و لا نقدر ان نقول علي انسان ظالم ديكتاتور انه ديمقراطي لانه ديكتاتور.
اذن لا نقدر ان نقول او نطلق علي الشحص القاتل الزاني السارق كلمة مسيحي لانه  ببساطة لا يعمل بالتعاليم المسيحية.

اما في الاسلام.. فالمسلم سواء يصلي او لا فهو مسلم..فلو قتل او زني او سرق فهو ماذال مسلم..طالما هو يقول الشهادة.. و هذه نقطة لا يقدر ان ينكرها اي مسلم.

و مع ذلك هناك في المسيحية ما يسمي بالتوبة و الغفران... التوبة علي الانسان و الغفران من الله.
فالقاتل او الزاني يدخل النار في حالة استمراره في افعاله..و هذا شئ محتم.
و لكن حتي للتوبة شروط. فلا يقدر احد ان يقول انه تاب.. ثم يعود لنفس الفعلة.. اذن لم تكن توبة من البداية بل مجرد تأنيب ضمير وقتي.. و انتهي .. و يقوم بتكرار الفعلة مرة اخري.


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

كلام سليم و يا ريت تكون وصلت


----------



## gorge2009 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



رحاب رجب أحمد قال:


> *إذن أخى كما فهمت المسيحى لا يدخل الجنة إذا قتل أو زنى أو سرق
> 
> أرجو تصحيح معلوماتى لأنكم  لم تجيبون بشكل مباشر
> 
> ...



*اولا السؤال غير واضح فما المطلوب ؟
طبيعى ان من يزنى او يقتل يذهب الى جهنم اومال لو دول مشهيروحو لجهنم مين الى هيروح 
وملخص المسيحية هى1- نشر السلام فى الارض 2-والبعد عن الخطية بكل صورها 
3-و تكريم السيد المسيح للانسان و دا واضح عدم و جود احكام فى المسيحية تهدر كرامة الانسان او تعذبة 
4-و اخيرا من يتبع التعاليم المسيحية فسوف يكون مكانة فى الجنة فى النهاية
اى حسب المسيحية المسيحى و (((المسيحية))) مكرمين فى الدنيا و الاخرة
و المسيحية كرمت المراة فهى لا يضربها زوجها و ليست ناقصة و لا يتزوج عليها زوجها*


----------



## fredyyy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*حبايب خليني أسأل عن شئ ... فنجيب بطريقة صحيحة*

*الشخص الذي إرتكب الخطأ شخص زل لمَّرة واحدة ... أم يُحب الخطية ويعيش فيها*

*فالفارق كبير جداً ... والحكم ليس واحد في الحالتين*


----------



## Basilius (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*اظن ان الجواب كان واضح جدا *
*ومن السهل على اي شخص ان يلتمسة من الاجابة *

*نتمنى ان لا نذهب الى اللغط و الكلام الكثير *


----------



## gorge2009 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*باختصار كل خطية و لها ثمن (عقوبة) مهما كانت كبيرة و لا صغيرة *


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*هذا ما قاله المسيح وليس بعده كلام *


*يوحنا : 8 *
*3 وقدم اليه الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة أمسكت في زنا.ولما اقاموها في الوسط*
*4 قالوا له يا معلّم هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل.*
*5 وموسى في الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم.فماذا تقول انت.*
*6 قالوا هذا ليجربوه لكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه.واما يسوع فانحنى الى اسفل وكان يكتب باصبعه على الارض.*
*7 ولما استمروا يسألونه انتصب وقال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر.*
*8 ثم انحنى ايضا الى اسفل وكان يكتب على الارض.*
*9 واما هم فلما سمعوا وكانت ضمائرهم تبكّتهم خرجوا واحدا فواحدا مبتدئين من الشيوخ الى الآخرين.وبقي يسوع وحده والمرأة واقفة في الوسط.*
*10 فلما انتصب يسوع ولم ينظر احدا سوى المرأة قال لها يا امرأة اين هم اولئك المشتكون عليك.أما دانك احد.*
*11 فقالت لا احد يا سيد.فقال لها يسوع ولا انا ادينك.اذهبي ولا تخطئي ايضا*


*كل الناس قاموا بعمل واحد ولا تلوم الشريعة علية (أتوا بها)*

*لكن لننظر ماذا فعلوا (أتوا بها اليه) الى المسيح*

** وُجدت أمام الميسح وهي ( ُتحب فعل النجاسة)*

*** لكن خرجت من أمامه ومعها قوة وفاعلية كلمة المسيح لها (اذهبي ولا تخطئي ايضا)*

*فكلمة المسيح تدخل الى القلب فتطرد حُب فعل الخطية (فيتطهر القلب)*

*+++ فقوة كلمات المسيح تولد قوة شديدة لكراهية الخطية +++*

*عزيزي ... يا من لم تتقابل مع المسيح *

*هل ُتريد أن تختبر قوة كلماته المؤثرة ؟*


----------



## monlove (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*بجد انا استفدت بمعلومات جديدة شكرا يا انستاسيا *


----------



## Basilius (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*رحاب ... تحذير لك *

*اذا استمريتي في تصنع الغباء ستاخذي مخالفة *

*شرحنا اكثر من مرة و الايات واضحة جدا جدا *

*اذا كان من يقتل و يسرق و يزني يدخل الملكوت ام لا *

*مش عاوز كلام تاني بتكرار مثل تكرارك الاعمي هذا *


----------



## رحاب رجب أحمد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*لم تجب على السؤال للأسف مرة أخرى


هل المسيحى الذى يقتل المسلم يدخل الجنة ؟*​


----------



## Basilius (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*



رحاب رجب أحمد قال:


> *لم تجب على السؤال للأسف مرة أخرى*​*
> 
> 
> 
> هل المسيحى الذى يقتل المسلم يدخل الجنة ؟​*


 

*كنت اعتقد انك تريد الحوار *
*لكنك مثلك مثل اي محاور مسلم *
*الى الان تقولي لم اجب !!!! *
*كانك عمياء لا ترى ... الاجابة موجودة و طفل صغير يفهمها *


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه إيه الهبل ده يعني أحرج نفسه أخونا المسلم


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل مسيحي في المنتدى ،، أرجو الشفافية !!!*

*رحاب* 

*لقد دخلتي المنتدى بهذا النص*

*أرجوكم أنا مش عارفه أعمل أيه وخايفه من أهلى ومن كل الظروف*
*وبعيط كتير فى سريرى قبل ما أنام*
*لو حد يساعدنى ويقولى أعمل أيه*

*والآن تكتبي *

*( طفل وغباء وعمى وصمم وبكم وغيره!!!!!!)*

*هل هذا أسلوب من يريد المساعدة*

*أرجو الأعتذار عن الشتيمة قبل أي شئ*


----------

